# Red-bellied Black Snake in the Barmah Forest



## saratoga (Nov 20, 2010)

Going through lots of my footage and trying to put a few little videos together. Here is one from about 6 weeks ago just after the floods went through the Barmah Forest. 

[video=youtube;5JEq1uRLU0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JEq1uRLU0U[/video]


----------



## shlanger (Nov 20, 2010)

Good stuff, my first major bite was from a Barmah forest rbb, in 1974. Probably an ancestor of your video!


----------



## Wally (Nov 20, 2010)

Nice one saratoga. Biggest elapid to date I've seen was a RBB west of Yarrawonga after some flooding in the late 90's, great time to be out looking.


----------



## reptilife (Nov 20, 2010)

Beautiful footage Saratoga - really enjoyed it.
RBBS are my absolute favourites. One day.... one day....


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Nov 21, 2010)

They are stunning creatures. Great footage


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow, Incredible Footage there.


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 27, 2010)

great footage mate


----------



## Levis (Nov 28, 2010)

agree with the above, very professional looking


----------



## James..94 (Nov 28, 2010)

Great Vid Saratoga


----------

